# carb cleaner usage?



## wa5ngp (Aug 14, 2010)

In years past I had always used carb cleaner to clean out my 2 or 4 cycle carbs. On my last project I tried to just run it thru the fuel line. Much to my disappointment it cracked and dissolved the primer bulb.:drunk: Not cool. So I got to wondering, perhaps these days with so much plastic used in these engines maybe I should use something less aggressive than carb cleaner. So far I'm using wd40 and/or kerosene. Maybe I shouldn't have used the wal mart special carb cleaner.

Any similar experiences here? Other recommendations?

tks
Don


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

I use walmart brake parts cleaner for almost everything especially the little cube carbs. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

Not knowing where you're from, US or Canada, but Canadian Tire does carry a 2 cycle carb cleaner additive that you mix in with gas. It's a Motomaster brand name so I'm not sure if any other manufactorers make it.


----------



## wa5ngp (Aug 14, 2010)

*carb cleaner*

When my 90hp Merc OB (not small engine I agree off topic) was surging at higher speeds I pulled the fuel line off and put it into a bottle of fuel injector cleaner while it was still running. That cleaned it right up with no apparent damage. I just got cautious after seeing that bulb harden up and dissolve on the chain saw. The plastic got very slick and then cracked. I think some cleaners have tuolene and that stuff attacks lots of things. Maybe the bulb was made out of the wrong material?:freak:

I have decided that I won't mix my gas & oil together until I need it that day. It seems to go bad pretty quickly. Maybe its the alcohol nowadays.

I'm in Central Texas. I didn't see a form for a personal profile. I'll have another look. 

tks
Don


----------

